# Control electrónico de un motor de explosión



## shadow (May 23, 2005)

A ver pongo aquí un megapost explicando todo como va: 

Tengo un motor de explosión interna 2T y quiero controlar todos los sistemas de alimentación electrónicamente (ordenador), para ello había pensado utilizar un solo puerto usb del ordenador ya que por varios motivos tiene que ser así. El sistema esta compuesto por: 

- Dos bombas de gasolina de alta presión (6,5 - 8 BAR) [ 2 Cables cada una ] 

- Una bomba de aceite [ 2 Cables ] 

- Un sensor de ángulo de apertura del gas (TPS) [ 4 Cables ] 

- Una bomba de aire de baja presión [ 2 Cables ] 

- Bujía [ 2 cables ] 


A partir de esto tiene que hacer el ordenador cálculos en tiempo real a partir del sensor TPS y dar respuesta a las diferentes bombas y elementos actuadores del motor. 

Estos son otros elementos necesarios para el correcto funcionamiento y control del motor y que deberían ir también en el circuito y conectados al ordenador ya sea para optimización o para control del motor: 

- Sensor de RPM [ 2 Cables ] 

- Sensor de Velocidad (Velocímetro) [ 2 Cables ] 

- Bomba hidráulica (refrigeración) [ 2 Cables ] 

- Sensor de temperatura del liquido refiregerante [ 2 Cables ] 

- Indicador de Batería [ 2 Cables ] 

- Indicador de Gasolina [ 2 Cables ] 

- Indicador de Aceite [ 2 Cables ] 

- Indicador de Luces [ 2 Cables ] 

- Mini Camara Digital [ 2 Cables ] 


Con esto ya están todos lo elementos que tiene que integrar el circuito, los 4 elementos citados arriba son los imprescindibles para el funcionamiento del motor, los otros son también necesarios, y me preguntaba como los puedo conectar a un controlador que soporte USB, antes me habían dicho el PIC16C765 pero a pesar de bajarme el "Datasheet" de Microchip y estudiarlo detenidamente no logro entender como puedo hacer para conectar todo esto en un solo PIC y que el ordenador reconozca cada pin y sepa lo que debe hacer con el. El otro problema que tengo es como programar todo esto (si se puede hacer) en Visual Basic para ser controlado por USB, se que con API's de USB para Windows no es muy difícil programar un simple USB pero todo esto no lo se... 

Todo esto es para la optimización de un motor, es para un trabajo de final de ciclo.. agradecería cualquier aportación o ayuda por vuestra parte...     

*Si me pudieran pasar algún diagrama por simple que fuera me seria de gran ayuda... 

Muchas gracias por adelantado y saludos desde España...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 28, 2005)

Que chévere ese proyecto, lastima que en mi universidad nunca nos propusieron un proyecto similar.

No has pensado en utilizar mejor una board de desarrollo, me parece que es una buena opción, ya que te desentiendes de la parte del USB y te enfocas en la del acondicionamiento de la señal, además estas boards vienen con su software de desarrollo, lo que simplifica la implementación.

Además de ser muy practica te sirve para otros proyectos, y son hasta baratas.

Aquí te dejo un enlace de algunas boards de desarrollo:

http://www.futurlec.com/USBDevBoard.shtml

http://www.beyondlogic.org/usb/usbhard.htm

http://www.beyondlogic.org/usb/usbhard2.htm

http://www.jged.com/USB/designguide.html


----------



## shadow (Jun 23, 2005)

No entiendo como puedo hacer para conectar mi bomba de inyección de gasolina al developement board de Atmel -> http://www.futurlec.com/USBDevBoard.shtml... creo que hace falta pasar la señal de analogica a digital, con un conversor y tal.. pero no se como hacerlo... me podrian ayudar?... y no hay alguna otra forma de conectarlo, esque con un conversor se pierdean 8 pins I/O de conexion no?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 25, 2005)

Simple, utiliza un conversor analogo-digital serial (I2C) como el MCP3221:

Aqui te dejo el enlace al data sheet:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/21732b.pdf


----------



## shadow (Jul 20, 2005)

Como puedes evr en el titulo, me ha llegado ya el developement board de Atmel, que pedi en Futurlec -> http://www.futurlec.com/USBDevBoard_Technical.shtml. Ahora tengo k comprar un transformador para la corriente suplemetaria y una pila de reloj de 1,5V. Despues de hacer esto probare la"Demo" que me he bajado de aqui -> http://www.wickenhaeuser.de/uc51data/uc51inst.exe, que en teoria sirve para progrmar el microcontrolador. Cuando tenga todo esto listo nescesitaria ayuda para empezar el montaje del conversor analogico digital y muchas de las dudas que aun tengo con esto. Si todo esto estubiera ya configurado y bien ahora tocaria empezar a progrmar el software que utilizare para configurar visualmente el motor. Para ello habia pensado utilizar la edición de Visual Studio 2003 Entreprise Edition y algunos API's para USB... todo correcto hasta aqui? me falta algo o así ya funcionaria?

Otra cosa,como ya he dicho mas arriba no se como convertir señal a digital incluso con e datasheet que me pasate, me podrias decir cmo se conectaria con el Developement Board que yo tengo??

Gracias y saludos..


----------



## liriccall (Ene 12, 2009)

al utilizar un convertidor analogo a digital solo introduces la señal al integrado cuidando que no sobrepases la tension maxima, o que se te sature la salida; usando un adc por ejemplo (adc0804) salen 8 bits de resolucion a una entrada de 0-5 volts, tambien tiene un voltaje de referencia que ajustas para tu nivel de entrada.
ya cada quien usa el convertidor de su preferencia.
si utilizas un pic existen algunos que hacen esa conversion.
algo tarde pero a alguien le puede servir.


----------

